# HELP with tuning Vantage Elite Plus XT2000 GTX Cam #2 50-60#



## hanyueh (Aug 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hanyueh (Aug 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hanyueh (Aug 27, 2008)

Ttt! Anyone?


----------



## mattmejean (Oct 5, 2011)

im actually in the same boat... im at 53lbs everything else perfect!


----------



## Threestars (Dec 23, 2011)

Which bow scale u r using ?
Did try another bow scale ?


----------



## hanyueh (Aug 27, 2008)

Tried 3 bow scales, one of them being Easton digital!


----------



## hanyueh (Aug 27, 2008)

Any more ideas anyone?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

did you check the draw weight before you made the string swap?

Have the cams on this bow been swapped from the size/type it came out of the factory with?


----------



## macnimation (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm in the same boat. Just bought two vantage elite plus bows. Both identicle. 
50-60 Ib, #4 cams, 29" draw length.
According to Hoyt tuning guide, the bows should have 8" brace height with 40 1/8 ATA.

Both bows had 8 1/2 brace and 40 1/2 ATA
Hoyt said to take out twists of both control and buss cable, to reduce brace.
Did this and brace is 8".
ATA is now 40 1/4. 
Bow weight is now 56 Ib and cannot be increased.
I've contacted Hoyt and waiting on response.


----------



## hanyueh (Aug 27, 2008)

Nope the bows is completely unchanged, except for the strings.
Strings were made by Brian Visco from Viscosity Strings, exceptional strings! Awesome work.

Any updates macnimation?

Anyone have any other ideas?


----------

